# Interactive Wagner Ring CD-Rom



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This interactive CD-Rom is a wonderful guide to the Ring.

One CD-Rom contains the entire Solti Ring (albeit in compressed mono sound).

You can follow along with a choice of one or more of three options: the score, the libretto in German and English, and most interestingly for me, an often witty commentary on the action and a list of the leitmotifs as they appear.

You can also pause the music and click on these motifs to get analyses and audio examples of how they develop through the cycle, or click on characters to get essays about their function and development.

I am running it on Windows 7 and although it is not entirely trouble free at start up (I seem to have to load it twice) it works fine after that.

Highly recommended.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting ... but not $80 interesting.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

No can play on my system. I have Linux operating system and it will not play CD-ROM.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> No can play on my system. I have Linux operating system and it will not play CD-ROM.


No DVD player either?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> No DVD player either?


Only one that I think was having problems. So a DVD player would work the CD-ROM? Nice. I have a Beethoven Ninth CD-ROM where the score moves across the screen with the music, but was never able to try it out. Maybe have to see if that DVD player still works.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Only one that I think was having problems. So a DVD player would work the CD-ROM? Nice. I have a Beethoven Ninth CD-ROM where the score moves across the screen with the music, but was never able to try it out. Maybe have to see if that DVD player still works.


Hold one.....in what way do you watch your DVD'S then...only on your P.C / Laptop?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Hold one.....in what way do you watch your DVD'S then...only on your P.C / Laptop?


Yes, only on PC desktop unit. I have a television set from the 1970s in a big wooden cabinet that we would watch videos on with the kids some years back. We haven't watched anything on it in a couple years. And I can't watch opera there unless I have headphones and there is no jack on that old TV, which is a giant piece of wooden furniture something like (but not exactly) this:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Yes, only on PC desktop unit. I have a television set from the 1970s in a big wooden cabinet that we would watch videos on with the kids some years back. We haven't watched anything on it in a couple years. And I can't watch opera there unless I have headphones and there is no jack on that old TV, which is a giant piece of wooden furniture something like (but not exactly) this:


Buy a new H.D set, you be surprised of the details you will see on your precious DVD'S .


----------

